# bee forage for dearth



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings to all. I am here to post the annual "help, its the dearth!" post.
I am in North Alabama, plant hardiness zone 7a, ( avg winter lows 0-5 deg F), but the next couple of months I expect 90- 100, maybe a little plus. yes I know its hot all over 
I have about an acre to work with, Currently in Johnson grass, & thistle. had some vetch earlier, but I think most of that is gone. I have a fancy riding mower, an antique rear tine tiller to work with. I really do like that tiller!
What can I plant tomorrow. or next week, to help get through this? I am afraid it is too hot for clover to germinate, & expect the clover in my yard to dry up any day now.
I planted some buck wheat last year, but it didn't seem that great for the bees.
Any suggestions would be welcome, including those who wish to re-iterate "you should have started last spring!" Thanks ... CE
ps, irrigation would not be easy,but is possible.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

At this point, I'd save my money from buying seed and buy cane sugar if they need some help. Plan now for planting mustard and sweet yellow clover in the Fall. It's a good time of year to kill Johnson grass, and don't let those thistle reseed!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The buckwheat is not very drought tolerant compare to the
Borage. But the Borage is an invasive plant if they goto seeds.
They will do well if you irrigate them from time to time. And will
provide plenty of nectar and pollen to get the bees through the dearth.
If there is no Fall flow then you have to plant more variety like the canola which
is more drought tolerant than the mustard.


----------

